# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: درخواست رمز

## salehmehri

سلام
گوشی من نوکیا n86 هست 
میخوام یکی از شماره هام رو مسدود کنم ، طوری که نتونه بهم زنگ بزنه 
ولی وقتیکه تو محدودیت تماس ها میرم قبل هرچیز یه رمز 4 رقمی برا فعال شدنش ازم میخواد
کسی میدونه این رمز چنده؟؟

----------


## nunegandom

pincode ia securitycode باید باشه
یا 4 تا صفر یا 5تا صفر یا 12345 یا 1234 فکر کنم البته!

----------

